# diet help for natty



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

can anyone give me advice on how to lose bf and maintain as much muscle as possible being natty,im currently 82kg 5ft5 training 5days a week 1bodypart per day, im not sure what body fat is but in the morning if i tense my abs i have two top rows and sometimes veins where the V shape at the bottom is, so far ive been told to have 1high carb followed by 1low carb day, heres how i been told to eat so far on the high carb days

meal1 6pm

lean turkey mince/beef mince

banana

brown rice

meals 2,3,4 are at work through the night i try and get a meal 9.30pm 1am 4am

chicken

peanut butter or evoo or fish oil caps or almonds

meal 5 pre workout 8am

2scoops whey with water

1tbsp peanut butter, almonds

meal 6 pwo straight after the wrk out 11am

2scoops whey

80g wms

1banana

brown rice (80g carbs)

then bed

rufferly 300g protein 300g carbs 50g fat, 2850 cals high carb days, low carb 2210cals

on low carb days ill drop the rice from meal1 and meal 6, or less on a weekend when i dont train ill have all the carbs in the 1st 2meals or for breakfast

anyone advice on what ive been told?


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Bump


----------



## iain1668 (Apr 30, 2006)

andymc88 said:


> can anyone give me advice on how to lose bf and maintain as much muscle as possible being natty,im currently 82kg 5ft5 training 5days a week 1bodypart per day, im not sure what body fat is but in the morning if i tense my abs i have two top rows and sometimes veins where the V shape at the bottom is, so far ive been told to have 1high carb followed by 1low carb day, heres how i been told to eat so far on the high carb days
> 
> meal1 6pm
> 
> ...


Andy, there is no blue print for diets. Every single diet is different but the premise is the same.

Over a period of time, you lower your calories. Now, your calorie intake is still fairly high. The fact you're not losing as much as you'd like is more proof that your calories are still too high.

Your post workout nutrition seems a tad excessive and might be a good place to cut back on the kcals. I personally always take in carbs immediately after a workout but go on the figures of 0.8g of carbs per kg of bodyweight. That would put your carb intake at around 60g.

Just now you're taking in 180g of carb which IMO is more than excessive.

Another thing I urge you to add is vegetables. When dieting they become a very practical energy source.

Over time slightly cut certain foods back or portion sizes.

calories in vs calories burned.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

losing bf and maintaining muscle is a combo of a high protein low carb diet and cardio. keep your diet consistent by keeping it high protein and low carb throughout instead of your current low carb one day and more carbs the next day.

e.g. have beef/fish/chicken with veggies/salad instead of pasta

for carbs keep it to brown rice/porridge oats/sweet potato.

but losing the fat is mainly cardio based, if you manage to do some cardio along with the diet you will lose bodyfat. anyways thats my 2 pence worth and a bump for your thread, i'm sure other cutting/lean gaining experts will stick in some advice.


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

Perfect diet for me and has also worked for people that I have passes it on to is basically this... Breakfast: 3oz porridge with water. Meal 2: 6oz chicken/turkey, 5oz sweet potato.

Repeat every 2 and half hours. Thrown in broccoli as you feel an have one banana and one apple a day with just 2 meal replacement shake (low carb) if needed as a replacement for a meal when caught short. I went from 18.2 to 15.6 in 12 weeks on this. Vey hard but works a treat!!


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Cheers for the advice fellas sorry I didn't actually get change to check for replies until now, I kinda stuck with the high low days but I'm eating more fruit and veg, I'm going to weigh my self on Sunday and readjust from there, by the mirror things seem to be going in the right direction abs when tensed looking deeper, also I haven't yet started cardio bcos I've changed my rep range from 4-6 to 8-12 trying to fail at the bottom to make sure it's as heavy as possible and my legs have been crippled since Monday, do you guys prefer a certain macro split or do you increase protein as carbs drop? I think I was going to drop carbs 20g per week, does any of you do referred was talkin to a lad who did 120g carbs on low days 250g high days with 4 low 2 high then 1 day where 1000g carbs were consumed any advice on this?


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

bump for any more in put


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

andymc88 said:


> can anyone give me advice on how to lose bf and maintain as much muscle as possible being natty,im currently 82kg 5ft5 training 5days a week 1bodypart per day, im not sure what body fat is but in the morning if i tense my abs i have two top rows and sometimes veins where the V shape at the bottom is, so far ive been told to have 1high carb followed by 1low carb day, heres how i been told to eat so far on the high carb days
> 
> meal1 6pm
> 
> ...


try a steak and egg keto, i bet with in 2 weeks if not less you have ur abs bulging.

i have just done it for 4 days looking the leanest i have ever looked but came off it as my GF wanted to go out for meals nd go to the pictures last night but back on it today.


----------

